# STEROID BRANDS, PROFILES, PCTURES, & REVIEWS > PICTURES OF STEROIDS >  decabol,winstrol depot,anadrol,proviron please help me , fake or right ?

## michkoukou

Thank you for help me to know if there are right or fake 
i got there yesterday and need expert like you to put me in the right way and don't do mistake

before all, thank you !!!!!!!!!!

----------


## michkoukou

perhaps the quality of pictures are not do good, i am sorry
thank you to help me

and please, could i know if i have to change the switch of the syringe beetween the moment when yoo took the product of the bootle and the moment of put off the product in your body.

thank you !!!

michkoukou

----------


## Retabolil2

Decabol and proviron looks good to me. Cant tell anything about Zambons till they separated. Too many fakes around

----------


## koksownik

Decabol and Proviron real, zambon I don`t know.

----------


## michkoukou

hello everybody
thank you to help me about the winstrol zambon, i hear everywhere around me than it exist too many fake, i will like to know your opinion abour mine
Thank you !!

----------


## koksownik

you must took a photo after seperation.

----------


## Seajackal

Zambons are very hard to be found even in Europe so chances of that being fakes
are BIG, looks like bottled sperm, just kidding!

----------


## BIG-T

Where ya from ther Mich? Ur englash is a bit spootty. I'm just playin bro, it's late and i've a few beers. For the most part you look like you got your hands on some pretty good stuff.

----------


## workdude

I'm sure the deca is real...

----------


## BIGGEST J

[QUOTE=Seajackal]Zambons are very hard to be found even in Europe so chances of that being fakes



 :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):  say's ho??  :Wink/Grin:

----------


## Seajackal

Hey BiggestJ, I got this info from my source bro he's from there and he's legit.

----------

